

Welcome to IBM's startup cementery. Rest in Peace Neteeza.  - cartab
http://vospe.com/2010/09/20/rip-ibm-buys-netezza-for-about-1-7-billion/

======
eitally
Netezza.

I don't think they'll kill this one. They needed something to compete with
Exadata, and since they already own BO+Cognos, they have nearly a full
BI/Analytics stack.

